# Why do men have things against mares?



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think it's a guy thing... I'm a girl and I dont care much for mares either. It's a personal opinion, much the same as breeds, colours, ect. Look at how many people think TB's are complete lunatics. 

When I first landed in Ireland I was amazed by the amount of people who had something against chesnut mares in particular - they called them red headed witches and said their colour matched their personality - fiery. Of course theres no truth in it, a horse's personality/temperment wont be down to their colour, but it's an opinion and I leave them to it.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually, I know a lot of guys who prefer mares. They tell me they bond better with them for some reason.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm a girl and have never had a mare I really liked. I like studs and geldings.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had only mare when I was young. I loved my mares and they were wonderful and never "marish". 

Now I have geldings. My gelding are just the sweetest fellows -but had I found a really nice mare I wouldn't have had a problem owning another. One of the men we regularly ride with has a mare that he rides all the time. He trains and sells horses and people have tried to buy her and the answer is always no!!!

I don't care what sex a horse is...of course, I am a female!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm female (last I checked) and I don't like mares. Neither does my best friend. Our BO (who is a man) has nothing against mares, but won't have them on his dude string because every mare he's tried has been unpredictable during her cycle and hasn't liked strangers on her back. Most geldings just don't care, as long as they get fed.

I wonder: would you be this worked up if it were women saying they don't like/hate geldings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a mare (a chestnut mare) and she's a bit of a witch. I like her and all but she's a lot more "work" than any gelding I've owned. 

I like mares a lot, but sometimes I just get over the whole thing and all the work. Some of them are fine, but in general I think they're just a lot more moody.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not sure that has anything to actually do with horses. Think about it. Most guys like to be macho and call the shots. Mares don't normally take the back seat, so there's your personality clash right there. Some guys don't like women telling them what to do regardless of the species.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I would be worked up too if someone was insulting my geldings. Anyone who insults my horses will of course work me up. I just so happen to only own mares and I always hear about it so it drives me nuts.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a guy, and I choose to do 95% of my riding on a mare. An Arabian mare. In fact, we just did 3 iterations of canter-turned-into-gallop-"WHOAA!!!!" along a 1/3 mile stretch of trail. My daughter, who only rides our gelding, was behind us and apparently Mia thinks that means "RACE"!

Guy on mare / girl on gelding :wink::


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that is a cute pic!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

bsms - I am in love with your daughter's gelding!! He is too cute!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I like 'em all. =P


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I've only met one mare who I adored, would have loved to have taken her home, but she was a fence wrecker and hated viciously other horses. She was a love bug with me though. I love my geldings. In life, I always had more boy "friends" than girl "friends" too....


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

My favorite Horse is a Mare



















Her name is Angel


.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, I'm a guy and have 4 wonderful mares that I wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, southerntrails, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I know some guys that prefer mares. I, personally, dont. I find it easier to deal with geldings and studs, even if the mare is sweet as pie. It just takes that one moment of refusal, you can push a gelding through it, but in my experience, you would have to fight a mare through the same ordeal.

Mares are witches. Even the sweet ones have a hidden witch to them. And I say that having never been bucked by a mare. Ive been bucked, crow hopped, and dumped by geldings. But only a mare has ever outright fought me and refused to move forward for me. Ill take bucking over running backwards any day.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, see I like mares exactly for their spark and personality. I find that these easy going geldings everyone lauds are boring and not really my speed. Course I am a girl too, and have no problem proving that I am the "lead mare" and my way is the only way and that I can be trusted to lead. Studs are another challenge all together, and are exciting in their own way. I suppose it doesn't matter too terrible much, but most of my favorite horses/ponies have been mares.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Really??

When I bought my horse Faith, her breeder, Joe Goodenow, was a total mare lover. He said he preferred mares over geldings because they cared more and they would try harder.

I love mares for the same reason. 

However everybody I know do not really like mares....At my barn that I'm currently at has about......25ish horses I think...? Out of those horses there are only 4 mares (well 3 mares 1 filly).


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I think those that have their own mares and can develop a relationship with them, are in for gold. But try riding someone elses mare, or a schooling mare. Yeah, theyll go for you, until you come across something they dont want to do. Yeah, you can probably get them to do it, but probably not after a frustrating battle that makes you want to rip your hair out.

I like high energy geldings with wild personalities, like total class act comedians that become destructive and crazy if not handled daily lol. Ive been playing with a National Show Horse (Arabian/Saddlebred/Paint cross) for my dose of crazy. I can do crazy. But I cant do witchy. Witchy as in we just passed that barrel on the last go around of the arena and suddenly you want to stop and refuse to go between it and the rail so you stop and start wheeling backwards and no matter what angle I approach it you wont go through it until I smack the crap out of you after 5 minutes of arguing. A gelding would have walked right through it after the first reprimand. A mare takes a screaming fit of an arguement while my instructor laughs her **** off at my predicament. Same arguement happened with another female student, same mare, different day. She passes that barrel 50 times a day 5 days a week.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Estrogen. Some mares tend to be pretty opinionated too and the guys just HATE that, LOL!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We have 10 mares and 0 geldings.

Life is interesting, to say the least.

My dad actually really likes riding mares, mostly because his mare is special in the head and thinks she's a 16.2hh dog....


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think everyone has their preferences and there will always be people who doesn't like what you do. No reason to get your knickers in a knot over it. For instance, I don't like Freisians, I think they look wonky. *shrugs*

I am a woman and I own two mares. Just happens to be what I ended up with. I love them both. In fact, my least favorite horse at the barn is a gelding, but it's just him, I've meant plenty of wonderful geldings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Freisians DO look wonky. To square. :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am just speaking from the experience of a cowboy perspective, but in a work and a large herd situation no one wants to deal with heat cycles.
Mares are used mainly for reproduction. Anyone that has turned a mare out with a herd of geldings knows that it disrupts the hierarchy, hence the reason why big ranches never had mares for saddle horses running with the geldings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Joidigm said:


> Freisians DO look wonky. To square. :lol:


Glad I'm not alone! Lol. I don't like how their neck ties in. And boxy is a good way to describe it. Not long enough for the long legs, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is what selenie-weanie has to say about guys and geldings. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, mare ears! Says it all without making a sound.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I'm a guy and I have a mare - the only horse I've ridden, really. Sure, she can be a little persnikity at times, and she does tend to act as though I'm her idiot child (but when it comes to riding, I AM an idiot child, so that's ok), but I wouldn't trade her.

On the other hand, I am not the kind of guy who feels that he has to go around putting on a show of how macho he is. Most of my human friends are women, too.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh mare ears! I call this "The Many Faces of Gracie," although she has many more. =P


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

My first horse was a gelding. My newest adoption is a mare. I have ridden many many horse of both sexes. I don't have a personal preference. It all depends on the individual horse.

What's interesting is where I am from the argument is not sex based but breed based. I have an Arab, my room mate has an OTTB. We live in cow country, home of the QH. I constantly have to defend my love of Arabs. They are not flighty, crazy, hot, unpredictable, blah blah blah... She is smart, too smart and sensitive but she is nothing like the stereotype  

 Forget what other people think, take it as a grain of salt


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It definately not a guy thing, I know plenty of men who love mares and plenty of women who love gelding. Personally, I love all horses but prefer to own geldings but if I find a good mare I likely will buy her.

Why do I prefer geldings? It's the whole **** cycle thing. For one, I prefer knowing each and every day what I'll get when I walk up to my horse. Second, I already have to put up with the whole cycle thing at home and don't wont to put up with it at the barn. Sorry gals but it really does get annoying but we love you anyway.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I think its what everyone prefers is different. The first horse i fell in love with and still am is a mare. and a complete witch.but i feel like i get along with her better.she also i guess you can say understands me better(i think thats what it is)does she refuse me when she thinks she is done? yes. does she try to run me over? yes. does she threaten to dump me and i am still just a beginner when it comes to riding? yes. but she is alos the only horse out of seven who nickers when she sees me.the only horses who will let me play with her.it all depends on the person and the horse.some mares are great.they never act mareish.others like modello are complete witches.some geldings are very sweet and friendly.others are complete pains.
sorrelhorse modello does the exact same to the geldings its hilarious!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have both mares and geldings. I prefer mares because I feel a better connection with them. I've never had a problem with them being "mare"-ish. Even with mares that weren't ours but were suppose to be real witchy. Granted that I didn't ride those but I did have to handle them. The only problem I did have was that they didn't have respect. Once they learned that, no more issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I've never owned a mare, but I do now. I was totally amazed when she came into season from the move to our place and I never would have known it, except for some soiling on her back legs! She stood very quietly while I cleaned her up and that was the ONLY indication she was in season. I think I got incredibly lucky.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Really??
> 
> When I bought my horse Faith, her breeder, Joe Goodenow, was a total mare lover. *He said he preferred mares over geldings because they cared more and they would try harder.*


I got that lol.. Both my horses were showjumpers and also both tb's. One mare, one gelding... That mare of mine, oh boy could she go, you would get into the showjumping ring and just absolutely fly through everything, you say speed round she says how fast kinda thing, she would just absolutely go for gold... My gelding... schooling at home he's a little speed demon when the heights get bigger, but as soon as you get into a ring, sure he'll jump everything, but it's gotta be at his own pace, no amount of leg, spurs, whip, nothing will get him going faster... We go into a speed round looking like a show hunter pair :lol:

(I saw "were" showjumpers, because my mare passed away a year and a half ago at 25years). even at that age she still went for gold.. My gelding is 9, and a very very good ex-racer... and just doesnt try lol.

That being said I still don't really have a preference, even though mums skitzo mare broke my foot in 3 places 2 weeks ago :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been riding Bonnie for ~ 1 1/2 years now and see no difference in her due to her sex. She can be a tough horse if you let her get away with it but that has nothing to do with her being a mare. I've owned a LOT of horses over the past 30+ years and only a rare horse has been traded or sold due to being "mareish", most have been equal in disposition to geldings. I currently have 2 mares.

This is Bonnie 2 weeks ago while on a trail ride at Clemson. I trust her completely and as you can see, she rides only in a bosal. (Kevin, that's the saddle you had made for me 2 years ago)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not MEN who hate mares, it's little boys who think their machismo might be bruised if they ride a mare. 

And please, let's not get into the old argument of geldings versus mares, shall we? It's a stupid argument, and is based on nothing more than personal preference.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Nope, my man and I both ADORE our mares :3 I think he'd be pretty **** mad if I ever did anything to his little pintaloosa (Was supposed to be mine, but the two of them kind of snuck off together behind my back! Gah! :lol, he adores that lil rescue filly. 
Picture is a few months old when she was skinnier, too skinny to "work" so we took her on walks with us and Indie instead  Him and his girl both enjoyed it, he's always so proud of her.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm with CountryLove. I like a horse based on their individual personality. I don't care if it's a gelding or mare, I've ridden both that were picky and testy or sweet as honey. In all I just want them to have a relatively cool head and some silly/funky side, without bolting or spooking all the time. I'm a scarey cat you see, and don't like it when horses spook too much, they start making me believe that there IS a monster out there :lol:.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> ...I never would have known it, except for some soiling on her back legs...and that was the ONLY indication she was in season. I think I got incredibly lucky.


That is Mia. I have to lift her tail and look to see if she is in season. Mostly we go on "Don't ask, don't tell". Of course, she meets some of the "Arabian mare" stereotypes on a daily basis...but I don't mind. On a good day, I have 51% of the vote in what we do, but figuring out how to work with that - and not drop below 50% - is what got me interested in riding.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I've been riding Bonnie for ~ 1 1/2 years now and see no difference in her due to her sex. She can be a tough horse if you let her get away with it but that has nothing to do with her being a mare. I've owned a LOT of horses over the past 30+ years and only a rare horse has been traded or sold due to being "mareish", most have been equal in disposition to geldings. I currently have 2 mares.
> 
> This is Bonnie 2 weeks ago while on a trail ride at Clemson. I trust her completely and as you can see, she rides only in a bosal. (Kevin, that's the saddle you had made for me 2 years ago)
> 
> View attachment 117047


Bill, I hope you keep this Horse, I like her the best of all the ones you have had in the last few years 


.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I find mares more interesting and fun to ride. Give me a gelding with some spunk and yeah, Im sure Il like him as much as I like mares with spunk, the only thing is most geldings (not all, just like, 90% of them) I've met are either indifferent in their attitude or a pain in the butt. Its not the sex that makes the horse a better ride, its the attitude and I just prefere spunk and spark to a 'yeah, whatever, if you insist' attitide; just so happens more mares fall into the 'spunk and spark' categorie!

And back to the origional point: When I was younger there was a lad in my lesson who prefered mares (if i remember right). My best mate's younger brother rode for a few years and he loved Fudge (a gelding). I, female, generally prefere mares, however my best mate (also a girl) has had both mares and geldings as favorite horses. But most of my mates favorite horses havent been exactly to my taste. I put it down to personality match more than anything else.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

> When I first landed in Ireland I was amazed by the amount of people who had something against chesnut mares in particular - they called them red headed witches and said their colour matched their personality - fiery. Of course theres no truth in it, a horse's personality/temperment wont be down to their colour, but it's an opinion and I leave them to it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/why-do-men-have-things-against-142392/#ixzz2BI1Agmpo


I've had 4 chestnut mares in a row!
-Indi, the best horse I've ever had, heart of gold.
-Tilly, nutcase. I never clicked with that horse.
-Red Kite, can be a diva but pretty loving too
-Velvet, loving and sweet, does need a little focus though hehe!

3 out of 4 of those are tbs too haha!


----------

